# Weekly Competition 2014-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R F' U F2 U' R2 U R'
*2. *R2 U' R' U F2 U F' R
*3. *U2 F2 U' F R' U F' R F'
*4. *R' F R' F R2 U' F' U2 R'
*5. *F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 R2 B R D F L2 D' L' D L2 B2 U2
*2. *F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R D L B U' R2 U2 L' U2 F U2
*3. *R2 B' L2 B R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 L' B2 L U B' F' L R2 F R'
*4. *D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 U F' L B' R F R D F2 U'
*5. *R' B' U' D B' D' F2 R U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 F U2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw2 R Uw R' B2 F Uw' U F' U2 R D Uw2 F D2 Uw B' L Uw' U2 F2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B' L B Uw R'
*2. *L' Rw R' Fw D Uw' Rw' Fw' U' L2 Uw B' L' B2 D U' Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F2 Uw2 R U F2 Rw' R2 U2 Rw2 B' Uw' F2 L2 B2 F' D' Uw2 Fw Rw R2
*3. *F2 Rw' U' L R D' R' Uw2 R' U' F2 U B' Fw2 Uw' L2 R Fw2 F2 R Uw U2 L' Fw F' U Fw L2 B2 L2 U R2 B' D2 Fw L' F D Rw U
*4. *Uw' U2 Fw F2 L2 B2 D Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' R2 B' Fw' F2 Rw' R' F L' Rw2 B2 F' D F' Rw R Uw' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' D2 Uw U Rw Fw
*5. *L R' U2 B Rw' D2 Uw L D Uw' R Uw2 L Fw' D Uw' L2 F' U B R2 F2 D' L' D Uw2 U2 B D Fw D' B2 Rw' Uw U2 Rw2 Fw U' Fw D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D B' F Uw B2 Fw L Lw2 Rw Bw' Dw2 B2 Bw Lw Rw2 Bw Fw L2 F2 U2 B' D Dw2 Uw Bw D2 F R' U2 B2 R' D2 L' Dw' B L' Dw2 U' B U2 Fw' U2 B Rw' D L' Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw R' Dw' Bw' Rw' B' D' Bw U2 Bw
*2. *L' Lw R2 B Uw2 Bw2 U B Bw2 Fw' F2 R' B Rw2 Fw R2 Fw2 Rw2 D F' Dw' Fw Rw' R' Fw' Lw B' Dw Uw U R' B' Uw2 R' B Fw2 Rw R D2 Rw F L' Uw Lw Rw' Bw' Fw' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' Dw L2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' Lw2
*3. *B2 Lw2 F' R' D Fw2 D' Rw2 R B Dw F R' F2 D' Dw Bw L' Lw' B' F L Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw' L' U2 Rw Dw L' Rw' R2 D' Dw2 F Uw2 Lw' Rw2 F' L D R D' L2 Fw2 L2 Dw Rw2 Fw2 Lw D Dw L Bw' Fw2 F
*4. *D2 Rw U2 Bw2 F2 D U Rw2 D' Dw B' Bw2 U' B F Dw' Uw2 F Dw' Lw Rw2 R2 Fw Uw2 B' L F R Dw B2 R2 Bw Lw2 Rw R Bw Uw Bw D2 Uw Lw R2 B' F Rw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 Fw2 R' F' R2 Bw Uw2 Lw' D2 Bw' D Uw U'
*5. *Fw' Rw' Dw2 Uw2 R' U' B2 Fw F U B2 Fw Dw2 Rw D2 Dw U F2 Lw Rw2 B F D2 Bw2 Rw' D' Uw' Fw' F' L2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw B2 R' Dw B2 Lw Rw' Bw' L Uw' L D' Fw Lw' Rw' Fw Lw B2 F L' Fw R' Fw' Lw' D2 Fw' L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 U2 2B 2D 3F 2L R2 2B' 3F 2R' 2B 2F' D 3R' 2B' 3F' 2R 2U' 2R R2 2B' 2R2 F2 L' R2 2B2 L' 2R 2U' R U B 2L2 B 3R' 2R2 B' 3R2 2F 2L' U2 3R' 3U' 2R D U B L2 2R2 R 2B' 2F' 3U 3R R2 D 2U L 2R 2D' 2R2 D2 3F' U 2L' 3F2 D 2U' 2L' U
*2. *2F2 F' U' 3R U 2B 3F2 2F 2U 2R 3F' 2R' 3U2 L 2L' 3U U2 B2 2F' 2D2 2L' 2B' R' B 2B2 2D' 2F2 3U2 L' 2L' 2R2 3U2 U2 B' L2 3R2 D 2F2 L2 2L2 B2 3F D R 2D2 2L' 3R2 F2 L B' 2B2 2L' D 2D2 3U2 2B 2F 3R2 R' 3F' 3U F 2L2 D' 3F' 2F2 2R 3F F2 3R'
*3. *U2 2L 3F' R' F2 2L' 2D2 B 2B' 2F2 F2 D2 R2 2D2 L' R' 3U 2L2 2R2 2B2 3U2 B2 3R R2 2U2 U2 R2 2B2 2F' 2L' 2R2 3U 2B R' 2U2 U2 2B' 3F L' 3U R F 3R 2B 3F' F2 U L2 3R R2 3U B L2 2R' 3F' 2F2 2L 3F F2 D' 2F L' F 2U2 F2 R 3F2 L2 3R F'
*4. *2F2 2L' 2F' L 2L 3U 2F 2D 2U2 B' 3F R' 2D B 2U 2B' D' 2B2 2U2 2L2 2B' 2U2 2R2 R' 3U2 L2 3U2 3R2 2R 2D' 3U L' 3R2 2B' D U2 2F 3U 2B 2F' F U2 3R2 2R' 3F' 2U' 3R2 D' 2F' 2U2 F2 L' 2B D B2 D 2D2 3U 2L 2U' F' 2R 3U2 2L' R' U2 L B' 2B2 2F'
*5. *3U' U 2R2 2B' 3R 2D' 2U2 L F 3U R2 2U' 2F2 2U 2F2 3U' 2B' 3F2 F 3R' B2 2F D' 2D' L' 3R2 2B 3F' 2F' L' B 2B 2F' 3U2 L2 2U 2R' 3U' 2U' F 3U2 B2 2F R' 2D' R' U F' D' R D 2U L2 F' D2 2B2 2D 2U2 2L' B' 3U 3R' 2B2 2D2 R 3F2 L2 B' 2B L

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L 2B2 R' 2D2 B' 2B' 2U2 3B F' 2R2 2D 3B' 3L R' B 3D2 R' D L D2 L' 2D2 2B2 3B 3F' L2 3B2 R' F2 3D' 3L R 3U' 3L2 2R 2D2 2F2 F' L2 2U L2 3B 2D' 2U2 2L' R2 U' R' 3B F' 2L2 3D 2F2 L' 2R' 2D2 3L' 3B2 2D' U L 2L2 3U 2B 2L' 3B 2F' 3R B' 3F 2F2 L2 2B' 3B2 3R2 2D2 2U R F2 2D' B' 2B2 3D' U 3B2 2R R2 2U 2F' F' 3L' 2D2 3L 2B 3R2 2R B' 2U2 2L' 2U
*2. *2L2 D 2L2 3D 3L' F L D' 2U' 3L2 3R 3B' 2L2 R D2 3U 3B' F2 3D' 2U' 2B2 3F' 2F' 2U 2R 2B' 2F2 U L 3L2 2F 2D 3D' 3F' D2 R2 2D 3D' U' 2R R' B2 L' 2D2 B' 2B2 3B2 2D2 2U' L F' 2D 2B2 U L 3R2 2R' R D2 B2 R' B 3B 3F' 2L 3B 3D2 3U' 3B' 2D 2U F2 3U 2B L2 2L2 3L' B2 2L 2U' 2L' 3F' 2D2 L2 3R2 3B 3L2 2F' 2D2 2B 2U' 2B 3F' 3L2 3R' 2R2 2F D2 U2 3R
*3. *3F2 2R R2 2D 3U 2B' 2D B F' D 2D' 3U' U2 2R' 2D' 3D 3U 2B F 3L' R 3D 3L' 3B 3D2 2F' 2D 3D 3U 3F 2R D' 2D' 3D' 2U2 U2 3F2 D 2B F' 3R' 3B' 3F' 2R' D' 2D' U' 2B F' 3D' B2 2D 3U 3L2 3D 3B' 2L2 2D' 2F2 2R2 F2 L' 3R' R2 B' 2B2 3U' 2L2 2U F D' 2L2 2B2 F2 L2 2B D 3D 3U' U2 F 3L' 2R 3B2 3U' 2B' L 3U' 2B' D B2 3F' R2 3F2 3U' 3L' 2R2 2D2 2B' 3F
*4. *3R 3F 3R' 3D 3B' 2F U' 3L 3R 2D' U' 2F2 2D' R2 3D2 2B 3L' 2F' 3D U2 R2 3F' 2U 3F' F2 L2 2D' 3U2 2B' F' 3D2 3B' 3L2 2R 3D' 2F' L' 3U2 2R 2F2 2D2 R2 3U2 2L' F' D 3U2 3R2 D' 2D2 U 3B2 2F' D2 3D 3U2 2R' 2D' 3R 2U' 2B 3F2 3R U2 2R 2F2 3D' 3L' 2D L2 2D2 U' R2 2D' 3R F2 R' B2 2F L 3L 2U 2B2 2F2 2R' 3U2 R2 2B' 3D 3B' 2L' 3F' 2F 3L2 R2 2F2 2D 3D2 2L' U
*5. *2U' 2F' R' 2F' 2R 2B' 3D U2 B2 3L2 3D2 3L' 3R' 3B D' 3D' 3R' R 3U' U 2L2 F' 3R2 2F' 3D 3B2 3F 2F2 L2 2L 2B 2D 2U2 2B' D' B 3D' 2U' 2B' F D' 2D2 3L2 2F 2D2 2U' F2 3D' L' 3B' 2R 3B 3F2 L' 3B2 R' D' B' 3L 3R' U' 2L' 3D' L R' B2 2D' U' 2L2 3B 3L 2U' R' 3D 2L' 3F2 F' 2D 3D2 3U2 2U2 U 3B 2F 2U 2F2 3L U2 3L2 2R2 2D B2 2F' 2D' 2L' R2 2D' 3L2 3D 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R' F' R2 U F' U F2
*2. *U F R' U F' U2 R2 F2 U'
*3. *F R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 L' D2 L F2 U2 L' D2 L2 D2 B' U R D' F U' R B' L2 R2
*2. *R F2 L' F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 L F U2 L' D F2 R2 B D B F'
*3. *F L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' F' R' D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D' U' Rw2 D' R' D2 U2 Rw' U2 B Fw L U Rw2 Fw' L2 R' D2 B D Uw' U2 Rw' U2 L2 R2 U B' Fw2 F' Uw' Rw R' F' D Uw Fw' L F2
*2. *L2 Rw R' U2 L2 R' U2 Fw' F L Fw U' Rw2 R2 U' Fw2 Uw' R D2 Rw2 Fw Uw' L' B' Fw2 F Uw' U B2 Fw' L B' Rw R U' F' L' Rw' R' U
*3. *F' L2 Rw D' R2 Fw2 Uw' F' L2 Rw U' L2 Rw' R2 D Uw' U2 B2 Rw F' L2 U2 F2 Rw R Fw' F U Fw2 L' F' U2 L2 R2 F2 Rw Fw R' U L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Uw R2 U Lw' B' D' Uw' Fw U2 R2 Dw' F D2 Lw' R' F2 Rw2 Bw Fw' F' Uw Lw U' F2 Lw Dw2 L Lw' Fw R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Bw' Uw Lw2 Bw R2 B' U' Lw' R' Fw2 L Rw' R' Bw' D Dw U L' Rw2 D' Fw R Fw U2 B Fw2
*2. *Dw2 Uw' Bw' R' B2 Bw2 R' Fw2 Rw' D B' Fw2 D' L' D' Rw' Bw D B2 Bw L' R2 D' U2 Bw2 Fw L' Lw2 Dw R U' L Lw' Rw' R D Rw' Bw' Uw B2 Bw2 L' Bw' F' R' Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Fw2 F Uw U' Rw' D Uw2 U Rw2 D2 Rw2
*3. *L D Uw' B' L' Lw Bw Fw2 Lw' B Dw' Uw L Rw' U Fw2 D' U2 Rw Uw L' Lw2 Rw R2 Bw' U Bw2 R B2 Bw2 Fw F' R2 B Dw' Uw2 B D' Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw D Dw' U2 Lw B' Uw' U2 B2 F2 L2 R' Uw' B2 Fw F D' Rw2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' U2 2L' 3U' 2B' D2 2D' 2L' U 2R U' 2L2 3R2 2R' D 2L2 2B' 2F' 2L 3R2 2F 2U2 R2 2U2 2R D2 2F D2 2U2 3F' L2 U2 3R' F 2D 3U 2U2 2L2 3R2 R2 2F2 3R' B2 F2 2L' 3R' 3F2 2D2 L2 2L' D' 3U 2B 2R' 2B2 2F2 U2 B' 2U' 3R2 3F' 3U2 2U2 3R2 2D 2U' 2B' 3F2 L' 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3R 2F2 2D2 3D' 2L2 3R' 2R' 3U U' 3L2 D F 2R' D 2L2 3B' 3F 3D 2L' 3L2 2R2 R' 3D B' 3F2 2U' 2B2 3R 2D 2U2 L B 2B' 3L U' 2R' 3F F2 2D U B2 F' 3U 3B2 2F R' D2 R 2D2 3R' 2U' U2 B2 U2 3B L 3L' D 2U2 3B2 2L' 3U 2U' B 3U' 2B' 3B2 2F 3L2 3B2 2D2 2B U2 3L' 3D2 2B' 2U F 2D' 2L' 3R2 U 3L' 2B L' U2 R2 2B' L 3D 2R 3B' D' 3R' 2B2 F' D' U2 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D' F B' R U' D2 R F' L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2
*2. *U L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B' F2 R2 D' L D2 B L' D' L
*3. *U2 L R D2 L U2 F2 L' F2 D2 L U' L D F D2 B' D2 B2 L' B'
*4. *R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U L F' R F2 U2 R B' F2 D2
*5. *D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' D L2 U2 B' R2 U R' D2 F2
*6. *L2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D' B L2 D L2 D L2 F R' U'
*7. *U2 F' R2 F U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 B2 R' D2 F2 D B' R' F U L2 R'
*8. *D B R' F D' F' U F2 D' F' U2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 B
*9. *U2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 R' F D2 F L' F D2 R D F2
*10. *U2 L2 U L2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R B' U L U' B L B F R2
*11. *U2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 B D B U' R' B' F U' L' R F'
*12. *D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 L F2 U2 B' R2 U' F' D' R' B U L2 D
*13. *R' F2 R2 L D2 R B' U' R2 U2 L' D2 L B2 U2 R U2 R D2
*14. *R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U B' D2 F' R' U2 R D R2 D2 U'
*15. *D U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L F' D2 U L2 R' F2 R2 B' U2
*16. *B2 R' B2 L B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F' D2 R2 U' F' R' D'
*17. *U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U R' B' U' F' L' D' B' D B' U'
*18. *R2 U' B' R2 B' D R F L B' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 F2
*19. *B U2 R F B2 R' U2 B' R U F R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F U2 L2
*20. *U R' F' B2 R' B' D R U' L D L2 F2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2
*21. *D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' R' U' L R2 U2 L B D' L'
*22. *U B R2 U' F' R' D L2 U' L' B' R2 D2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2
*23. *F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F L' B D2 B' R' B L R'
*24. *R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' R B' R2 F' D' L' U2 R B F2
*25. *L2 B R2 D2 R2 B R2 B R2 U2 L2 U L2 F L' B' L' F' R B' L
*26. *R' L' F' R L' D B' R' F' D2 R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R'
*27. *L U2 B' D F2 L D' F L2 F U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 D B2
*28. *L2 F' L B2 U F2 D2 F' B R U2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 F2
*29. *F' U R2 U2 L' F2 D' R L U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 D' R2
*30. *D' R' L' B' D' F' B U L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2
*31. *D2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 F U' F' D' U' B2 F D2 L F' D2
*32. *R2 U B L F D' L B R U2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 R U2 F2 B2
*33. *B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 L B2 D R2 F' D F2 R' F2 U' F L'
*34. *D2 F' U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F R' U L' D L R2 F R'
*35. *R U2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 L' B L R' F' L D U R F R
*36. *D L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B U L' D' R D U' B2 R B2
*37. *R' B2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F L R B' D' U2 L2 U B2
*38. *R2 U2 F R2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R D F2 D' L F U2
*39. *L2 F' L2 F D2 B2 D2 F' D2 U2 R F2 D L2 U' R D R2 U
*40. *U B' R2 U2 D F' R' U F B U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' D' R2 U' L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D L' F2 R L2 B U2 B D B2 R U2 R U2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2
*2. *D2 B2 U2 F L2 B' F L2 U2 L2 R2 U' B' F' L' U R F' U B2 R'
*3. *D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L R D' U2 L U' F' L U' F2
*4. *F B L U' L U B2 D B2 R U2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2
*5. *F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' B' R B' F R2 D' U' B2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F' U' L2 R' B2 D2 F R2 D2 L'
*2. *R2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' R' F' L' B F2 D2 L2 F D
*3. *L2 D2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 R D B2 R' U2 R' U' L' U B'
*4. *L' B2 L' B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F' L F D2 B D U F' R2
*5. *R' B' R2 B' U2 R F L' F U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 F' L2 U R' F2 R2 U F' L' F2
*2. *F2 R2 U L2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 D2 B R D L' R'
*3. *B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 R D2 L' F2 U' F U2 L' R2 F2 D2 F' D' F2
*4. *F2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' D' U' L' D' R2 F' L R' F'
*5. *F2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 R F2 D' F R D2 B L U2 F U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L U2 L' B' F' D R' B2 R2 F' U F R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' F U2 F U F' U R2
*3. *F2 U B R F' B' R' U F' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 U
*4. *Uw Rw' F Uw' Fw2 Uw R2 D U2 B2 Rw' R B' L2 B2 Rw' Fw D2 B R Fw2 Uw' L Rw' D U2 R D B Uw2 Fw2 R2 F D B D' Rw2 R2 Fw F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F R' U2 F R U2 F2
*3. *D2 L R F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' L' D' L2 B2 F' D F2 R' B'
*4. *Rw2 U' L' U' B L2 Rw' R' F2 L F' L' R' D2 B U L2 B Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D Fw' U2 Fw' L D' Uw U Fw2 L Uw' L U Rw Fw F2 R' Fw
*5. *Lw' U Fw' Uw' Fw2 U B Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 B2 F' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw Fw F' Lw' Fw2 Rw' R U2 B2 R2 Uw Bw2 F' Dw2 Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 Rw2 F Lw2 D Dw' L Dw' Lw Rw2 Bw U' Fw F Uw2 U B Bw' Fw' D L2 R U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=1 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B L R' U R' L' r' b
*2. *L' U L B U' L U B' r b' u
*3. *L' U R B' L U' B R l' b' u
*4. *U L' R' L B R L U' B l b u
*5. *L U' B' R' L' U' B r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5)
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, -2) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 3) / (-5, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 3) / (3, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, 2) / (-3, 2)
*5. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D U L U' D U D' U' D' U'
*2. *D L R U' D L' U' U L' D' U'
*3. *R L' D L' U' L' U' R' D' U'
*4. *U' R' U' L' U D L' U D' U'
*5. *U' L D U' R' U D' L' R' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 28, 2014)

2x2 : 5.45, (4.67), 5.08, (5.77), 5.05 = 5.19
3x3 : 13.76, 14.18, 13.53, (13.14), (14.26) = 13.82
4x4 : (57.13), 49.49, 52.44, (49.29), 51.89 = 51.27
5x5 : (1:55.83), 1:42.36, (1:36.23), 1:45.55, 1:41.73 = 1:43.21
6x6 : 2:57.83, 2:59.65, 2:50.96, 3:16.08, 3:14.31 = 3:03.93
7x7 : 4:26.82, 4:05.79, 4:15.81, (4:34.11), (4:05.08) = 4:16.14
2x2 BLD : 47.09, 31.05, 57.72 = 31.05
3x3 BLD : 
4x4 BLD : 
5x5 BLD : 
Multi BLD : 
3x3 OH : (55.84), 43.36, (37.92), 38.99, 49.86 = 44.07 
MTS : 
2-4 relay : 1:11.65
2-5 relay : 3:04.69
Clock :
Megaminx : 1:28.77, (1:27.65), (1:41.07), 1:29.09, 1:31.52 = 1:29.79
Pyraminx : 4.29, (4.21), 5.43, 5.12, (5.70) = 4.95
Square-1 : (34.78), 36.50, 44.10, 42.83, (DNF) = 41.14
Skewb : (6.24), (13.57), 7.11, 10.71, 11.39 = 9.74


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 30, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 11.14 9.30 (11.53) 10.57 (8.97) = *10.34*
*3X3X3: *(21.64) 20.52 (16.34) 19.96 18.81 = *19.76*
*4X4X4:* 2:05.49 (2:40.13) 1:55.30 2:05.84 (1:36.04) = *2:02.21* //Horrible avg, but the 1.36 was with parity, that's cool..
*5X5X5:* 5:17.58 (4:05.99) (5:33.77) 5:10.98 4:58.25 = *5:08.94* //Bleh
*Pyraminx:* (12.70) 21.97 (24.61) 21.17 19.32 = *20.82*


----------



## Myachii (Oct 30, 2014)

2x2: (4.58), 7.02, (7.60), 5.54, 7.17 = 6.58
3x3: (16.34), 20.34, 18.90, (23.98), 18.63 = 
4x4: (1:26.66), 1:18.17, (1;17.29), 1:26.50, 1:18.79 = 1:21.15
5x5: (2:19.44), 2:27.80, 2:24.59, 2:35.45, (2:45.88) = 2:29.28
6x6: (6:04.78), 5:27.97, 5:31.86, 5:52.32, (4:50.16) = 5:37.38
3x3OH: (37.73), 46.64, 41.68, (DNF), 45.38 = 44.57 #Wai u got to pop :'(
Megaminx: 3:38.83, 3:22.24, 3:10.73, (3:10.38), (3:47.75) = 3:23.93
Pyraminx: 17.15, (12.40), (18.27), 13.62, 16.56 = 15.77 #Just Ew
2-3-4 Relay: 1:46.32 #Considering on a bad day I get this time for just 4x4, this is great 
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:28.65
Magic: 2.01, (2.63), 1.96, 1.92, (1.84) = 1.96 #Not bad, I did 50 warm up solves before this though xD


----------



## okayama (Oct 31, 2014)

Couldn't enter my result at https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/ , so here it is:
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 1/7 (59:17.76)
God... 
1st: 3CP, 2nd: 3CP, 4th: 2EO, 5th: forgot memo, 6th: forgot memo, 7th: forgot memo.
Memo: 42 min for the first six, 45 min in total.


----------



## roboalex7 (Nov 4, 2014)

*2x2* 8.03, 11.36, (7.60), (DNF), 12.97 = *10.78* 
*3x3* (33.89), (21.91), 26.55, 22.97, 27.55 = *25.69*
*4x4* 2:31.04, (2:26.71), (3:10.65), 2:40.52, 2:34.71 = *2:35.42*
*3x3 OH* (56.93), (1:18.78), 1:16.72, 1:01.21, 1:18.24 = *1:12.05*
*2-4 Relay 2:59.01*
*2-5 Relay 14:40.54*
*Pyraminx* 17.35, 15.76, (34.17), (13.96), 29.11 = *20.74*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 4, 2014)

Results, congrats to Cale, bacyril and qaz!

*2x2x2*(18)

 3.08 Iggy
 3.60 Tx789
 4.75 giorgi
 4.89 CyanSandwich
 5.15 ichcubegern
 5.17 Cale S
 5.19 bacyril
 5.22 NZCuber
 6.25 BenjaminW
 6.27 qaz
 6.58 Myachii
 7.21 RjFx2
 7.51 Schmidt
 8.02 ComputerGuy365
 8.39 h2f
 8.64 d4m1no
 10.34 MarcelP
 10.79 roboalex7
*3x3x3 *(27)

 9.71 Lapinsavant
 11.39 Iggy
 11.68 SolveThatCube
 12.68 qaz
 13.68 giorgi
 13.82 bacyril
 13.94 Sessinator
 15.82 bpwhiteout
 16.13 NZCuber
 16.68 Cale S
 17.12 Cubeboy9235
 17.19 CyanSandwich
 17.69 Kenneth Svendson
 18.81 Tx789
 19.27 Schmidt
 19.29 Myachii
 19.35 Ragecuber
 19.57 ichcubegern
 19.76 MarcelP
 19.97 BenjaminW
 21.30 d4m1no
 21.44 ComputerGuy365
 21.54 xchippy
 24.40 h2f
 24.70 RjFx2
 25.69 roboalex7
 34.74 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.27 Lapinsavant
 47.70 Iggy
 51.27 bacyril
 53.84 qaz
 1:00.99 bpwhiteout
 1:01.22 NZCuber
 1:08.82 BenjaminW
 1:09.09 giorgi
 1:13.06 Kenneth Svendson
 1:14.76 Tx789
 1:17.67 Cale S
 1:22.15 Myachii
 1:31.52 Schmidt
 1:34.87 CyanSandwich
 1:37.79 d4m1no
 1:38.27 h2f
 2:02.21 MarcelP
 2:13.45 MatsBergsten
 2:35.42 roboalex7
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:43.21 bacyril
 1:53.58 qaz
 2:12.37 BenjaminW
 2:22.61 Tx789
 2:29.28 Myachii
 2:36.37 d4m1no
 2:46.21 Cale S
 3:10.70 Kenneth Svendson
 4:00.76 h2f
 5:08.94 MarcelP
 DNF Iggy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:03.93 bacyril
 3:53.84 SolveThatCube
 4:29.33 Tx789
 5:08.04 Cale S
 5:18.97 BenjaminW
 5:37.38 Myachii
 9:00.55 h2f
 DNF qaz
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:16.14 bacyril
 7:18.82 Tx789
 7:19.36 BenjaminW
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 21.44 Iggy
 27.67 giorgi
 29.74 qaz
 29.97 NZCuber
 30.26 bpwhiteout
 31.54 Tx789
 36.86 BenjaminW
 44.07 bacyril
 44.57 Myachii
 50.08 Schmidt
 56.43 CyanSandwich
 58.73 Cale S
 1:12.06 roboalex7
 1:31.16 h2f
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:12.26 Kenneth Svendson
 1:45.76 Iggy
 2:37.74 Tx789
 3:20.90 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 14.10 Iggy
 21.24 Cale S
 24.14 qaz
 26.26 MatsBergsten
 31.05 bacyril
 36.40 CyanSandwich
 1:11.67 h2f
 1:35.67 BenjaminW
 2:13.11 Schmidt
 DNF Tx789
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 40.93 Sessinator
 49.26 Cale S
 50.59 qaz
 1:03.28 CyanSandwich
 1:09.56 MatsBergsten
 3:36.48 h2f
 4:15.84 BenjaminW
 6:49.44 Schmidt
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 4:07.60 Cale S
 6:05.28 qaz
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

19/21 (45:10)  CyanSandwich
11/12 (55:55)  MatsBergsten
1/7 (59:17)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 48.79 Cale S
 48.99 qaz
 3:52.44 Tx789
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:11.65 bacyril
 1:14.12 Iggy
 1:16.18 qaz
 1:24.40 NZCuber
 1:24.80 Tx789
 1:27.37 bpwhiteout
 1:41.27 BenjaminW
 1:46.32 Myachii
 1:49.80 Cale S
 2:04.13 RjFx2
 2:05.40 CyanSandwich
 2:10.26 h2f
 2:29.13 Schmidt
 2:59.01 roboalex7
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 3:04.69 bacyril
 4:15.98 Tx789
 4:28.65 Myachii
 4:30.07 BenjaminW
 4:56.28 Cale S
 6:41.74 h2f
14:40.54 roboalex7
*Magic*(2)

 1.96 Myachii
 3.70 Tx789
*Master Magic*(1)

 6.42 Tx789
*Skewb*(13)

 6.09 Cale S
 6.93 bpwhiteout
 7.60 daryl
 7.75 SolveThatCube
 9.74 bacyril
 10.04 qaz
 10.84 Iggy
 11.26 CyanSandwich
 11.33 Tx789
 12.58 NZCuber
 13.71 BenjaminW
 14.19 giorgi
 19.28 Schmidt
*Clock*(4)

 6.90 qaz
 8.01 Natecuber
 15.24 giorgi
 19.15 Tx789
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.59 Iggy
 4.95 bacyril
 5.97 SolveThatCube
 6.41 Cale S
 6.48 giorgi
 6.54 Tx789
 7.84 Kenneth Svendson
 8.53 qaz
 8.82 RjFx2
 10.33 NZCuber
 11.10 epride17
 12.39 BenjaminW
 13.13 Schmidt
 15.47 CyanSandwich
 15.78 Myachii
 20.74 roboalex7
 20.82 MarcelP
 27.52 h2f
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:29.79 bacyril
 1:36.98 NZCuber
 1:59.80 EMI
 2:02.55 qaz
 2:08.40 Tx789
 2:42.89 Cale S
 3:23.93 Myachii
*Square-1*(6)

 22.97 Iggy
 38.23 Cale S
 38.59 qaz
 41.14 bacyril
 43.72 Tx789
 1:16.04 NZCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 okayama
28 devaka
34 Mike Hughey
39 Cale S
48 CyanSandwich
52 h2f
53 Tx789
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

223 Cale S
194 bacyril
194 qaz
187 Tx789
174 Iggy
155 CyanSandwich
129 BenjaminW
112 NZCuber
103 h2f
100 Myachii
100 giorgi
83 MatsBergsten
80 bpwhiteout
70 Schmidt
70 SolveThatCube
65 Kenneth Svendson
53 Lapinsavant
38 Sessinator
36 okayama
36 d4m1no
35 MarcelP
34 RjFx2
31 roboalex7
29 ichcubegern
20 Cubeboy9235
17 devaka
16 Mike Hughey
16 ComputerGuy365
14 Ragecuber
12 daryl
11 guusrs
10 epride17
9 EMI
8 xchippy
5 Natecuber


----------

